# Ollie photos almost 10 months old!



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

In two more months my baby boy will be turning 1 year! Can't believe it, feels like just yesterday I brought home the little fuzzball. He is maturing beautifully though and he's everything I ever wanted in a GSD. Also we start herding lessons officially next week! I will be updating this thread throughout the month with more pictures!


IMG_9303 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


IMG_9304 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

He and my husbands dog are BFF's

IMG_9243 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


IMG_9273 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Ollie on bath day 

IMG_9362_edited-1 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Bath day helping me mop the floors

IMG_9347 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

He has grown


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Ollie is looking real handsome. Great pictures as usual.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice shots! He is so handsome.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Great photos, what a beautiful guy! Love the first picture especially :wub:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

IMG_9386_edited-1 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


IMG_9385_edited-1 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


IMG_9388_edited-1 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


IMG_9390_edited-1 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


IMG_9392_edited-2 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## LookingforLuke (Feb 20, 2013)

Great pictures of Ollie. He's extremely handsome! :wub:


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

He looks awesome! I love that he stayed so dark :wub:


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

He is a beautiful dog!

Wish I could get one of mine to "mop" the floors, hehe!


----------



## Sprout (Apr 23, 2013)

What a beautiful boy! Wow!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> He looks awesome! I love that he stayed so dark :wub:


Thank you! Yeah I was expecting him to go through quite a bit of color change growing up but he's barely changed at all with the exception of his coat getting longer at around 8 months. He has quite a few solid black dogs including his dam on her side so I guess that's a big factor in why he stayed so dark.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Untitled (2013-06-11 23:41:42) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## amg_smurf (Jan 25, 2013)

wow what a great coat!! What do you feed him?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

amg_smurf said:


> wow what a great coat!! What do you feed him?


Thanks! He's on Orijen but he also gets raw a few times a week instead of kibble, he's also on fish and coconut oil which he gets everyday.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice looking dog. i love his expressive face.


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

Why a cutie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

What a cutie! ( hate the spelling changes this does automatically )


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I love this dog, so gorgeous and great pics!


----------



## Lalaland (Dec 19, 2012)

beautiful!! :wub:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

He is absolutely gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Ollie, you handsome devil you:wub:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you everyone! And you are right about little devil... At 10 months I think he's finally feeling his oats and starting to test me a bit. :help: Back to OB classes we go. 


Untitled (2013-06-12 23:38:56) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Untitled (2013-06-15 01:48:47) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Untitled (2013-06-21 16:13:07) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Untitled (2013-06-21 16:13:21) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Untitled (2013-06-21 16:15:57) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Untitled (2013-06-21 16:19:12) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Untitled (2013-06-21 16:12:15) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Untitled (2013-06-21 16:12:26) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Untitled (2013-06-21 16:14:28) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Untitled (2013-06-21 16:14:36) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Untitled (2013-06-21 16:14:41) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Untitled (2013-06-21 16:17:36) by Carriesue82, on Flickr

He loves sticking his nose in the water like he was sniffing for something, lol!

Untitled (2013-06-21 16:18:14) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

We went back to Fiesta island on Wednesday, he and his 'big bro' had a blast!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Uh oh Ollie!! It doesn't matter how cute you are, you better shape up or your momma is gonna to play hard ball!  

Delgado loves his pool too, he sniffs underwater and blows bubbles, it's hilarious :laugh: They're a great investment to compensate for those heavy coats, especially those with so much black on them


----------



## gsdmommy2013 (Jun 18, 2013)

Such a handsome boy!!!!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Weighed Ollie a couple weeks ago and he's almost 70lbs! He's really lean but I need to work on toning him up a bit, it's hard because I'm not allowed to run because of my joint issues but we're going to start biking(only on dirt and grass till he's older) in the fall when the temps cool off which I am very much looking forward to!


Untitled (2013-06-27 03:09:14) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Untitled (2013-06-27 03:05:01) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Bug huntin' by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

He is very handsome! Looks like a very sweet pup  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

AngVi said:


> He is very handsome! Looks like a very sweet pup
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! He is a lovebug :wub:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Less then two months and I'll have to update this video *sniff*


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Some pics from my point and shoot... Can't believe it, he's going to turn one year next month!


Untitled (2013-05-25 06:33:47) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Untitled (2013-05-26 19:01:34) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Carlsbad beach by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Little wolf by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Lagoon hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Stunning! Love the videos as well!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

robk said:


> Stunning! Love the videos as well!


Thank you! I have a lot of fun making those silly little videos


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Ollie is now 11 months, about 25 inches at the shoulder and 69lbs.


Untitled (2013-08-06 11:45:38) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Untitled (2013-08-06 11:57:36) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

:wub:

Untitled (2013-08-02 22:40:21) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Jess (Oct 31, 2010)

He is stunning!


----------

